# Honey Jerk Babybacks With Smoked Mac & Cheese Qview heavy! NOW WITH MAC&HEESE RECIPE!!



## les3176 (Jan 23, 2011)

Decided on some babybacks and mac&cheese for the game today. The jerk chicken was so good the other day that i used a modified jerk rub for the ribs.I added more honey grandulars,dark brown sugar and afew other things to change it up some.I rubbed them up the night before and added some more rub when i took them out to sit while i got the duo ready and up to temp.








Put them on the duo at 230 with some cherry and mesquite chunks.Although it was cold today the duo ran like a champ i was able to keep it chugging along between 230-255 all day! I used a mop of apple juice,rum,and a little brown sugar for the first 2 hours.Then after the 2 hour mark i foiled them up with some of the mop juice.And put on the mac&cheese!







Left them in the foil for 1.5 hours then removed the ribs and coated them with honey and let them smoke for another 55 mins.I gave the mac&cheese a stir and taste and decided to leave that on for awhile too. I didn't get too many pictures at this point cause i was watching the game but i did get alot of the finished product!! Here's the ribs.







And the mac& cheese,the cheeses i used were gouda,fontellia,and mild cheddar!Man, it was tasty!!







I cut up some ribs and was amazed i almost got the smoke ring all the way to the bone!!







Man i was happy with these!







I couldn't help myself but to keep taking pics...while my wife was yelling at me to stop cause she was hungry!!lol..so i took more!!







Oh i almost forgot..i made some DR.PEPPER bbq sauce that i was on the forum afew days ago.I forget who posted it ( SORRY) but it was pretty good! I made a plate with and without the sauce,i liked them without the sauce myself.Wife liked it with the sauce...go figure!!!







And one more just cause!!







Man i could not belive how good these babyback were!! By far the best one i have done sofar! Between the jerk,honey,and cherry and mesquite wood....dang!! i ate WAY more that i should have! Thanks for checking out my footbal snacks!!!--LES


----------



## mrsb (Jan 23, 2011)

Looks awesome!!! I need some pork ribs.  The boys in the house like the beef ones better but I think I need to put my foot down sometime soon. 

The smoked mac-n-cheese looks awesome also.  I can't get the boys (yes, them again) to eat anything but nasty Kraft

Maybe I need to look into getting some new boys!!!!

Thanks for the qview


----------



## waysideranch (Jan 23, 2011)

Yum.  Nice smoke.


----------



## fpnmf (Jan 23, 2011)

Awesome chow Les!!

Looks like most of us had a great day cooking.

Must be the position of the moon.

>>>>>taking pics...while my wife was yelling at me to stop cause she was hungry!!lol..so i took more!!  

Here the call to the table is not made til the photo shoot is over. Hahahahahaha

 Craig


----------



## griff (Jan 23, 2011)

Looks awesome to me.  I might have to try the smoked mac-n-cheese.


----------



## les3176 (Jan 23, 2011)

LOL yeah craig i think i may have to do the dinner bell thing,the wife had a rib down before i got the pictures taken!!! bless her little sole!!!


----------



## smokeamotive (Jan 24, 2011)

Thems some good lookin eats there. You now you got it right when they're grabin at the grub before you can get it on the table.


----------



## bamaboy (Jan 24, 2011)

Thats right on there Les.awesome job


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 24, 2011)

Great job Les. That's a mighty tasty looking meal.


----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 24, 2011)

Looks Great...


----------



## jirodriguez (Jan 24, 2011)

I threatened to make my wife start taking the pictures before I would cut it up.... lol.

Nice job, that looks really good!


----------



## callahan4life (Jan 24, 2011)

I would love to try the mac & cheese. Would you mind sharing your recipe? Thanks.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 24, 2011)

Yes sir yee thoses are some fine looking ribs and I love Gouda  in your mac & cheese. Have you every tried Gruyere cheese in the mac & cheese I did and it;s out of this world.


----------



## les3176 (Jan 24, 2011)

I have not tried gruyere cheese in my mac&cheese,i have had it before it is a real creamy and smooth cheese.I can see where that would be good.When we do make it we write down what kind of cheese we used and then play with them to try some differant types.But i wil try the gruyere next time for sure!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 24, 2011)

Absolutely Awesome Looking Ribs !!!!

Bear


----------



## porked (Jan 24, 2011)

Nice looking dinner for sure, kudos to Les! I would be interested in the mac&cheese recipe as well.


----------



## les3176 (Jan 24, 2011)

OK OK here is our mac& cheese recipe..LOL

 3 CUPS MACARONI

 3 TBL. BUTTER

 3 TBL. AP FLOUR

 2 1/2 CUPS MILK

 2 1/2 CUPS HEAVY CREAM

 3 CUPS SHREADED CHEESE,,ANY CHEESE YA WANT

 SALT TO TASTE

 PEPPER TO TASTE

ONION POWDER TO TASTE

GARLIC POWDER TO TASTE

 IN SAUCE PAN BRING TO BOIL WATER AND COOK MACARONI FOR 3 MINS.  DRAIN PASTA AND PUT IN MED. FOIL PAN

 IN SAUCE PAN ON MED. HEAT MELT BUTTER AND STIR IN FLOUR AND SPICES.

 ADD MILK AND CREAM HEAT UNTILL THICKENS,STIRRING OCCASIONALLY TO KEEP FROM STCKING

 ADD SHREADED CHEESE,STIR UNTILL MELTED

 MIX CHEESE SAUCE TO MACARONI IN FOIL PAN.

 FOR INCREASED BATCH SIZE ADD

 TO EVERY 1 CUP OF MACARONI:

 1 TBL. BUTTER

 1 TBL. AP FLOUR

 1 1/2 CUPS MILK OR CREAM

 1 CUP CHEESE

 TO SMOKE :

 PLACE MIXED MACARONI  IN FOILPAN INTO SMOKER.

 RUN SMOKER AS NORMAL TEMPS BETWEEN 225-250

 STIR EVERY 45-60MINS.

 TAKE A TASTE WHILE STIRRING TO CHECK FOR NOODLE DONENESS AND SMOKE FLAVOR

 COOK UNTILL MACARONI IS TENDER AND CHEESE SAUCE IS THICKENED. ABOUT 2-3 HOURS

 I ALWAYS CHECK THE TASTE FOR THE SMOKE, IT IS VERY EASY TO OVER SMOKE MAC&CHEESE

 USE ANY TYPE WOOD YOU WANT MOST WORK WELL

ENJOY!!!!---LES


----------



## jirodriguez (Jan 24, 2011)

Awesome! Thanks Les! Will definately give that a go.


----------



## rp ribking (Feb 16, 2011)

Les, I can't believe I missed this thread (I found it lookin' for smoked mac and cheese recipes). Ribs look Great and so does the mac and cheese. I will be making the mac and cheese this Friday.


----------



## tyotrain (Feb 16, 2011)

Great looking Q.. bet that was tasty


----------



## realtorterry (Feb 16, 2011)

Man those look awesome!! Nothing like when you get it right huh!!


----------



## jakerz66 (Feb 16, 2011)

That is an awsome spread wish I was at your house watching the game, I am deffinetly going to try the Mac & cheese.


----------



## les3176 (Feb 16, 2011)

WOW the old thread comes back again!!!LOL. Thanks for all the kind comments everyone.

LES


----------



## gotarace (Feb 17, 2011)

Les that extra brown sugar gave those ribs a fantastic color...excellent looking ribs.


----------



## virginiasmokesignal (Feb 17, 2011)

Les, I somehow missed this thread the first time through, I just saw it tonight. Man those are some awesome looking baby back ribs, look fit for a king! The Mac and Cheese looks super good, I have got your recipe down all ready will have to try that before long, have you ever tried the Mac and Cheese with bacon bits in it, (not the store bought but home made).  My Mom makes her famous 5 Cheese Mac and Cheese and she uses about 1 1/2 cups of bacon bits for a pan about the size of yours and everyone loves it.  She is famous for two things, her home made jelly and preserves, and her 5 Cheese Mac and Cheese, try it some time. Keep up the good work Les and may all your smokes be wonderful!

Your SMF Friend,

Barry


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Feb 17, 2011)

Wow Les it all looks wonderful!    Thanks for the recipie!  And the smokering on those ribs is what competion ribs are made of!

Great job!

SOB


----------



## cwalk (Feb 17, 2011)

Yippy skippy its getting close for smoking season for me.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 17, 2011)

Cwalk said:


> Yippy skippy its getting close for smoking season for me.




There's a season for smoking?

Bear


----------



## les3176 (Feb 17, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> There's a season for smoking?
> 
> Bear


Yep there is its called spring, summer, fall,and winter!!!!


----------



## alelover (Feb 18, 2011)

Scrumptious. Simply scrumptious. What more can I say.


----------



## smokermark (Feb 18, 2011)

Oh man Les those ribs and macaronni & cheese looks fabulous. It's a beautiful day out today here. The only thing missing is a plate of that right out on the picnic table. And maybe a few napkins.


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (Feb 18, 2011)

DUDE!!!!! that is a  nice meal... sorry i missed this before!


----------



## tumbleweed1 (Jun 10, 2015)

les3176 said:


> OK OK here is our mac& cheese recipe..LOL
> 
> 3 CUPS MACARONI
> 
> ...


Sounds like a winner.

I will be trying this one soon.

Thanks!

TW


----------

